# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Старинная лампа.Майолика.

## Serzz

Продается очень красивая старинная керосиновая лампа.
Майолика, ручная работа,стекло с гербом.
В отличной сохранности.
цена 5500гр, .
тел. 095-1864378.

----------


## Serzz

580 $

----------


## Serzz

ап)

----------

